# Noob question: Buying an Arabian-Purchasing foal options?



## ArabCurious (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey all, horse noob here.  


For starters, I'll tell you all that I've wanted a horse for as long as I can remember. When I was little, I didn't have barbies...I had plastic horses! Anyway, fast forward to over a decade and now I finally have the chance to get myself a horse within this next year.
I'm already decided on getting an Arabian, but was hoping to get some advice on a few other things by people who have more experience in this hobby than myself. Speficially people who have experience with Arabians. 
At this point, I'm kind of set on also getting a foal. I'm more interested in being able to bond with my horse above everything else. I'm also not sure which discipline I'd like to pursue, that's all up in the air at this point as I have some health issues that I need to overcome first (but many of them such as endurance, dressage, jumping etc sound fun). 

So, after doing lots and lots of research; it seems like Arabians are essentially split into two categories: (Is this correct?)
*Halter/show* horses and *physical sport* horses

I really admire the appeal facial wise of the halter horses, but many of the stallions that I've seen seem to be lacking in the muscle department. My question is, can I get a horse that was bred for halter and still one day use for a more physically demanding sport? I'm assuming not, but figured I'd ask. 
Next, I'm looking at a few pros and cons over different buying options when it comes to a foal: 

*Live foal purchase:* You know what you're getting. Such as gender, conformation, disposition, coloring etc. But this one seems to also be pricey when looking for a horse with good bloodlines (whether for halter or "sport"....not sure if I'm using that term correctly). 

*Breeding Lease:* With this option you can pick your own sire and dam. Contracts differ, but so far; it seems like this is pricey as well. Although it may end up being cheaper to do this instead of purchasing a live foal with good bloodlines. Not sure if I could find a place that would allow the mare to leave their property though. 

*Embryo Transfer:* This method seems pretty risky. I keep reading that flushes have a lot of risk, as well as the embryo transfer. Equine specialized facilities seem to have the highest success rate (and also seem to be the priciest), so I'd go with using a facility if I chose this option. They also may have recipient mares that you can lease and have on your property for your foal embryo. 

*In Utero Purchase:* I think this option may be the cheapest out of them all. I've contacted a few places and it seems like this option is usually priced the cheapest. I probably won't get choice of sire, but may end up getting a really good foal out of the deal. 

I'm really not wanting to spend more than a couple thousand. To be honest, it's kind of hard to rationalize spending a lot of money on a horse that I may never even be able to show/use for any type of sport (especially when there are so many rescue horses out there that need homes). But, if I can end up getting a really nice Arabian for my price range that I would be able to grow with and learn from, I'd definitely spend the money. I was actually thinking my best bet may be to find a really nice typey mare with great halter/show bloodlines and pair her with an actual sport horse with either an embryo transfer (probably won't do this due to risk) or breeding lease. Although, I did find an in utero foal option with this exact combo (actually, it's from this mare that I LOVE), but the owner quoted me at 10k for the in utero foal whose sire is this sport horse that doesn't really have a lot of credentials (his stud fee is also $1,200 if memory serves me correctly). So that quote just seemed a little inflated to me. 

Lastly, I'd really like the opportunity to imprint my foal. So that kind of weighs in on the decision as well. Any input from Arabian owners is greatly appreciated.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you ever raised a horse before? Specifically, if you have to ask, you're not ready for a foal.


Breeding for a foal is one of the most expensive options you can ask for - especially embryo transfer. Most breeding options will be at least $5k.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Subscribing - I want to PM you with my thoughts and opinion 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can bond with an adult horse, and they have the benefits of generally having some training already put on them. They're also ready to ride, which if you get a baby, you won't be able to do for at least 3-4 years.

As a newbie, getting a foal is the very *worst* idea you could have. 

Raising a foal is completely different than purchasing an adult horse. Plus, Arabians tend to be sensitive, intelligent horses who can easily be ruined if you don't have a clue what you're doing.

Save yourself some time and grief, and buy an adult horse. If you won't think of yourself, at least think of the foal. You have no experience, and the horse will be the one who suffers the most because of it.

I've owned Arabians for the last 34 years, but never ONCE considered buying a foal. I simply don't have the skills or talents to raise and train one properly. It's a lot more difficult than training a puppy!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

You are nowhere near experienced enough for a foal... I have been in horses my WHOLE LIFE and only in the past year and a half-ish have I been even close to being experienced enough for babies. AND my first was easy and well-handled when I bought her. My second had (has) some issues, but is ALSO essentially well-handled.

If you are dead set on an Arabian, which IMO is not a good option for you either as many of them are quite fiery and sensitive, then I would look for something older and dead-broke. Older is no big deal with Arabians, I know several that have lived to their late 20's and even longer. But, in theory, they will have the experience and training to be just perfect for a newbie. ESPECIALLY one with health issues.

Foals are not EVER a good idea for a person with health issues, because all horses will need a firm hand at some point in their life (not harsh, but firm and fair!) and if you have health issues, are you going to be physically strong enough to put them in their place? I know someone who bred her own foal, and he is a rude, evil thing, because she is not physically strong enough to hold a whip in her hand - forget actually using it!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Arabians are great horses and very versatile, so can be used for many disciplines.

My advice, for what it is worth, is to choose your primary discipline first, and then buy an adult horse that is already trained in that discipline.

I am a former breeder, and both know and advocate raising and training a foal. However, in your case you have no horse ownership experience. Improper imprinting by a novice can do more harm than good. The same can be said for training. While you can bond with a foal if you get one, it will cost you far more to have it fully trained than what the horse will cost you, to say nothing of the cost of feeding and caring for it at least 3 years before you get any use out of it, and you indicated a hesitation to spend too much money.

While the "learn and grow together" philosophy may sound good, you have to be well in advance of your horse to train properly. Think of a teacher - would you want a teacher to learn and grow with your child, or would you want a teacher that only knows a little more than your child? Of course not - a teacher must, or at least should, have advanced knowledge to teach basic knowledge.

The last thing you want is to buy a horse, work with it for years, and not end up with what you want. This is a buyers market and there are lots of horses out there that you can buy that will suit your exact needs...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know really anything about the breeding sides of things but one thing to think about about the Arab types is that halter bred Arabs have a tendency to be somewhat "hotter" and possibly flightier than a performance bred Arab.

I personally really enjoy performance bred Arabs. Halter types are ok but some of the ones I've met seem to have had their "brain" bred out of them. The performance types have always seemed to have a working noggin (though I'm sure there are a few nutty performance bred Arabs out there!!). 
Both make good horses but I, personally, just prefer a horse that I can feel thinking about the ride, thinking through the scary things, and just thinking in general. 

Also, though I'm sure someone else will be able to explain this much better, a "bond above everything else" doesn't nessicarily start from birth. 
I got my Polish bred Arab girl (performance type, ftw! haha) when she was 23. She had been owned by her previous owners for her entire 23 years of life. She was born on their farm from their mare and their stallion, she was raised and trained by them, etc etc. 
HOWEVER, after owning her for 4 years, we now have a bond deeper than whatever bond she had with those owners, she trusts me, I trust her, there's no other horse I would prefer to ride. 
She's my best buddy. I would have liked to have experienced her younger years with her (I met her when she was 23 and basially bought her on the spot) but in terms of our bond, those years are nothing.
She's going blind now and as she does, it's even more a testament to what we have. We still go on trail rides, even though her sight is mostly gone, we canter/gallop, we pretty much do everything a normal pair would do. She trusts me like crazy to tell her where things are and to guide her correctly. She used to be a very willfull mare who enjoyed the "Are you suuuure you want me to go THAT way? This way looks better!" reparte but these days, as soon as I give her a cue, her reaction is immediate. She knows that I'm her "eyes" and she trusts that I'm a good set of them.

Basically, all have to say is don't discount the bond you can create with an older horse. 4 years ago I would have told you that you were crazy if you told me about where I've gotten to with my mare. Pretty much the only way I can believe it is because I've lived it. :lol:

And yay Arabians! They're my favorite. haha


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

For what you want, you're not getting anything like it for a couple thousand.

As a "horse noob", I think you're romanticising the amount of money and work involved in breeding and raising a foal. If you're only wanting to put in a couple thousand NOW, what about the vet visits the mare will need, the stud fee - what if the mare dies and you have to compensate the owner? Without horse handling or training experience, how we you going to train the foal? How will you back it for the first time safely? Where will you keep it? Not everyplace has the facilities to keep a pregnant mare or mare and foal or even just a foal. Your plan has you spending thousands of dollars every year for several years before you can even think of riding. But you want to stay under $2000? Not happening.

Bad idea all around.

You can absolutely bond with a grown horse. They aren dogs. Raising one from a foal is more sentimental to you than it is to the horse. Get some lessons, learn about keeping a horse then when you're in a good place buy a grown one.

(this is coming from an Arabian owner)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey all, horse noob here.  

So, after doing lots and lots of research; it seems like Arabians are essentially split into two categories: (Is this correct?)
*Halter/show* horses and *physical sport* horses

Unfortunately for the breed, many people believe that if a horse has halter lines it can't be ridden. This comes from the notion that top halter horses are "too valuable to be schlepped around to shows and ridden". (As an aside: But they're not too valuable to schlep around to shows to stand up at halter?....HELLLLLO!) 

As a breeder I always bred for athleticism AND looks, because if it can't do I don't care who pretty it is. 

Because of some of the intense training some of the halter horses get, they truly can't be ridden or it may take them a long time to calm down enough to trust someone enough to ride them. That's a whole 'nuther issue. 

You mention a lack of muscling in some halter horses. Arabs are not Quarter Horses and do not muscle up the same way. Also, Arabs are fitted using swimming pools, tread mills and things like that, to develop the smooth muscle because as Arab at halter must be SMOOTH not bulky. When fitted for riding, they can and do bulk up a bit more. 


Next, I'm looking at a few pros and cons over different buying options when it comes to a foal: 

A reputable breeder would not sell you an untrained foal. I have 3 foals right now that I'd dearly love to sell and find good homes for, but I won't sell them to someone who has never handled foals and training before. I especially would not sell a foal to someone who has never owned a horse, period. 



I'm really not wanting to spend more than a couple thousand. To be honest, it's kind of hard to rationalize spending a lot of money on a horse that I may never even be able to show/use for any type of sport (especially when there are so many rescue horses out there that need homes). But, if I can end up getting a really nice Arabian for my price range that I would be able to grow with and learn from, I'd definitely spend the money. 

$2000 will not even cover most DECENT Arab stallions stud fees. The Arabian world has gotten a little out of touch with reality (IMO) when it comes to stud fees. A new colt who has not yet been shown or bred is frequently advertised at an "introductory" stud fee of $2500.00. 

 That was ok back in the day when a foal was priced at 3X the stud fee the day it was born, but now there's very few that will even be able to sell that foal for 2X the stud fee. When you add the costs of stud fee $2500, plus collection and Shipping $500 PER TRY, vet costs $1000 PER TRY, and then the care, feeding and vetting for the pregnant mare, you're probably looking at a minimum to $5000 to $7500 in cost just to get the foal on the ground, if the mare takes on the first or 2nd try and absolutely nothing goes wrong in the meantime. I'm bringing this up because of the ET, In Utero and Breed Lease options you mentioned. 

Very few people will allow an off site breed lease these days. Too many have sent prized mares to what SOUNDED like good situations and had to go rescue their mare or never got her back because she starved to death while off site. I won't even send my mares off site to be bred, let alone to do an off site breed lease. 

I went the breed lease route back in 2001 to get my very best mare who was finally born in 2004. I leased her dam, she stayed at her owners, so I paid board, $400/month X 42 months, stud fee, Magic Dream CAHR $2500 plus $500 shipping & collection X 6, vet costs $1000 X 6 (there were some human caused issues with this mare but as lessee I inherited the problems), and a lease fee to the owner of the mare of $3000. Oh yes, and the mare failed to produce milk with her first pregnancy so we had to give Domperidone injections X 10 at $120 per shot. I also had to carry full insurance on the mare with the owner as loss payee. $60,000 mare, $5K insurance. My mare cost me appx: $35,000 just to get her on the ground. That was almost 10 years ago, I don't think things have gotten cheaper. Needless to say, if I let someone breed lease my mare, she's not leaving my sight! 

Lastly, I'd really like the opportunity to imprint my foal. So that kind of weighs in on the decision as well. Any input from Arabian owners is greatly appreciated. 

If you were experienced enough to handle a foal, I'd have no problems overseeing the imprinting process, but you'd also be paying for me to train that foal to accept a halter, learn to lead, tie, bathe, clip, stand for vet & farrier and to trailer. I call it Foal Kindergarten and won't let a foal leave my place without it. You also have to pay board for the foal once it starts eating solid food, some charge a 2nd board fee the minute the foal is born. 

*So, my best advice to you is: Go buy a trained mare. One who's been trained in the discipline of your choice, take riding lessons and in the future if you desire, buy a stud fee and breed her for a foal of your own. Just make sure you buy the very best mare you can before you think about breeding, we have too many Bint Bint Backyard by Ibn Shouldabeengelded out of Bint Backyardigan horses running around now. *


----------



## ArabCurious (Aug 8, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> Have you ever raised a horse before? Specifically, if you have to ask, you're not ready for a foal.


 
Thanks for the tips. I actually did find a pretty good in utero foal option for $5k. I was hoping I could find something cheaper, but $5k is probably the max amount I'd be willing to spend if I do decide to get an Arabian bred for halter. 



JustDressageIt said:


> Subscribing - I want to PM you with my thoughts and opinion


 I'd love to hear them! 



Speed Racer said:


> You can bond with an adult horse, and they have the benefits of generally having some training already put on them. They're also ready to ride, which if you get a baby, you won't be able to do for at least 3-4 years.
> As a newbie, getting a foal is the very worst idea you could have.


 It seems to me that there's a clear split in horse people. People who have horses primarily to ride (more like a hobby) and people who have horses because they well, just love horses. I might be a noob, but I have done my homework in a lot of areas these part few months that I've been researching. I'm aware that I wouldn't be able to ride my foal for a long time and that's not an issue with me. I would love some more insight though as to how a new horse owner who is willing to research and learn could ruin a horse. From what I've read, if I'm unable to train my horse; I could hire a trainer. But I've never owned a horse, let alone a foal; so any insight on how you can ruin a horse would be appreciated.

For the record, I've never trained a puppy...let alone owned one. (I've always had rescue animals growing up). This idea of getting a foal isn't because I want a cutesy babe horse that I can sell when it's an adult because "I'm bored of it". I want a foal that I can bond with and create a lifelong friendship with. 



blue eyed pony said:


> You are nowhere near experienced enough for a foal...
> 
> If you are dead set on an Arabian, which IMO is not a good option for you either as many of them are quite fiery and sensitive, then I would look for something older and dead-broke.


 
Unfortunately for me (but fortunately for my horse), I'm not going to be able to get a horse unless my health issues plateau out a little more. But, my boyfriend is in this with me and also is going to be getting a horse. So, he's my backup firm hand.  Although, I have been seeing progress so I'm trying to remain optimistic. I'm still unsure if I'll be able to compete in any type of event in X amount of years, time will tell. I also have to say I disagree with you on the breed. 



Faceman said:


> While you can bond with a foal if you get one, it will cost you far more to have it fully trained than what the horse will cost you, to say nothing of the cost of feeding and caring for it at least 3 years before you get any use out of it, and you indicated a hesitation to spend too much money.
> The last thing you want is to buy a horse, work with it for years, and not end up with what you want. This is a buyers market and there are lots of horses out there that you can buy that will suit your exact needs...


 I really have no idea what discipline I'd do. I was hoping to get a horse and try to multi-train her and see which one she prefers. Like I started previously, I'm not getting a horse just to compete or do events...that is more like the icing on the cake. I'm getting a horse because I love horses. If I ended up getting a horse that I really bonded with and she was unable to do anything or even ride, then I would be fine with that. I'm not the type of person to just get rid of an injured animal because I just want to ride it. 

My hesitation on spending too much money was in regards to how ludicrous it is to buy a horse for a lot of money when I may never get to compete with that horse and also when compared to just the absurdity (in my eyes) of buying an animal for a high dollar amount when there are so many rescue horses out there that need homes. 

As far as your comment on me having to wait 4+ years before I get any use out of it....(maybe I'm posting on the wrong forum? lol). I don't view having a foal that I'm unable to ride for awhile as useless. 

Also, as far as training a horse goes. I have quite awhile before this all goes down. In the meantime, I plan to research and study. If the concepts of training and raising horses cannot be fully grasped through extensive reading, then maybe I'll consider interning at a horse farm that raises foals until I'm ready for my horse. I do have about a year as I stated in my original post.

I'm indifferent about owning a horse that "doesn't suit my needs" as far as what discipline I want to pursue. Again, I want a horse as a pet not a hobby.



Wallaby said:


> I don't know really anything about the breeding sides of things but one thing to think about about the Arab types is that halter bred Arabs have a tendency to be somewhat "hotter" and possibly flightier than a performance bred Arab.
> Basically, all have to say is don't discount the bond you can create with an older horse. 4 years ago I would have told you that you were crazy if you told me about where I've gotten to with my mare. Pretty much the only way I can believe it is because I've lived it. :lol:
> 
> And yay Arabians! They're my favorite. haha


 
The brain being bred out of the halter horses is actually one of my primary concerns. Being that they (seemingly?) only seem to be bred for their faces, whereas performance horses require their brains to perform (dressage for example!) has made me develop a real concern over getting a halter bred horse. I thought I may be safer if I had a horse whose dam was halter bred but sire was bred for performance...not sure how that would turn out though.  
Anyway, thank you for your input regarding the bonding issue. I lost my childhood dog about 6 years ago (still not over it lol) and haven't had any pets in a long, long time. So, I was really looking to get one horse that I could bond with and keep for the rest of their life. I kept reading that it's easier to develop deeper bonds with foals, and getting an in utero/other breeding options to get my desired foal is just the icing on the cake. 



DancingArabian said:


> For what you want, you're not getting anything like it for a couple thousand.
> As a "horse noob", I think you're romanticising the amount of money and work involved in breeding and raising a foal. If you're only wanting to put in a couple thousand NOW, what about the vet visits the mare will need, the stud fee - what if the mare dies and you have to compensate the owner? Without horse handling or training experience, how we you going to train the foal? How will you back it for the first time safely? Where will you keep it? Not everyplace has the facilities to keep a pregnant mare or mare and foal or even just a foal. Your plan has you spending thousands of dollars every year for several years before you can even think of riding. But you want to stay under $2000? Not happening.
> Bad idea all around.
> You can absolutely bond with a grown horse. They aren dogs. Raising one from a foal is more sentimental to you than it is to the horse. Get some lessons, learn about keeping a horse then when you're in a good place buy a grown one.
> ...


 It amazes me how often people jump to conclusions due to their own miscomprehensions or assumptions. 
As a "horse owner", you're clearly jumping to conclusions on what type of horse owner I would be. Please refrain yourself from categorizing all new comers and instead ask questions before you automatically make assumptions. 

Also, you can bond with adult dogs. 

Sigh.

It's so irritating when people completely ignore what I say and automatically assume that because I'm new that I'm lazy and incompetent. I get it, most noobs that post probably are lazy and incapable of comprehending any type of information that isn't overly simplified. I'm not that type. 

*Please take the time to read my post instead of stigmatizing me as a moron. I should have put this in my first post. Also, please be sure to reread this so that you do not to miscomprehend what I'm saying in this paragraph.* **Lastly, I'm looking for input from horse LOVERS not hobby horse owners who just sell their horses because they didn't suit their needs. Would you sell your dog because he barks too much or drools a lot? If yes, then no offense but I don't want your input.


----------



## othbsits (Jul 11, 2012)

You've gotten some good advice. I raise Arabians and I started training horses (assorted breeds) over 35 years ago. A foal is not for the novice. It must be taught correctly, especially Arabians, kindly but firmly. When training a foal you have to know when it is being obstinate or if it is just confused. If it is just having a bad day or if you are taking training too fast. This all comes with experience. And it is so easy to spoil a foal. When you are ready for a horse, I would also suggest to get an adult. I have found adult Arabians bond fairly quickly to their person, that's one of the reasons I chose Arabians.

As far as liking a more exotic head with a sport horse body, they are out there. Start looking at Arabians before you are ready to buy and visit a lot Arabian farms. Talk to them. Don't think you are "bothering" them if you aren't buying right now. Know exactly what you want before you take the plunge. It would be the best for you and the horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You simply can't learn enough about horses in one year to properly raise and train a foal.

Any GOOD horseperson knows that we're constantly learning about horses our entire lives. Reading books and getting hands on experience is a start, but you may _never_ be qualified or talented enough to raise a foal up to be a good equine citizen. Not everyone has the knack. Don't presume you're going to be one of those that has it.

Insulting the horse owners on this board is certainly no way for someone to act who knows exactly squat about horses. YOU came HERE, we did not seek you out. If you get advice that doesn't tie in with your butterfly fart and sparkly unicorn desires, that's your problem. *We* actually live and work with horses on a daily basis. 

Why did I think when I read the first post, that the OP was going to be a troll? Suspicion confirmed. I won't be wasting any more time on someone who thinks they_ already_ know it all.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

How experienced is your boyfriend?

I still REALLY don't think a foal is a good idea for you with your current lack of experience. As much reading and research as you're doing (for which I commend you!) you still don't have any real life, practical experience with horses, and young horses require FEEL and TIMING which is not something that can be taught, or learned from a book - you have to learn it for yourself. That can take many many years. I have essentially 17 years of horse experience, and 10 years of actual RIDING experience, and it was only a year and a half ago that I got my first foal - who was 6 months old at the time and already well-handled. I mouthed her at 13-ish months (remember that timing I mentioned? Timing comes into play in ANY training so that you teach them what you want, rather than something you don't), and she's now 19 1/2 months and I just sold her to my mother who is FAR more experienced than me, but still wants ME to break her in when she's older.

I also only JUST, literally not even 2 weeks ago, got my first fearful horse. And have ALREADY very nearly had a disaster because I pushed her a little too hard... AFTER I worked with her to help her through the worst of her fear.

Now, maybe it's just me, because I've also had issues with my older "finished" gelding who I bought as a finished horse, but HE also has issues from prior bad riding! The horse before him was a little grey Welsh, and anyone who knows Welshies knows they're hard to screw up (I solved a bucking issue and taught him to jump, then got too tall to ride him, so sold him because he wasn't happy being a pasture pet).. the horse before THAT was a youngster who I lost just under 2 years ago at the age of 7, having had him for nearly 2 years. I bought him broke, very well handled, but still green, and screwed him up BIG TIME.

Green+green=black and blue, no matter how much research the green handler/rider has done, and no matter how good their trainer. A trainer can't be there 100% of the time watching you work with this horse, and if you have to be told when to release pressure or give praise (as ALL beginners do) then you DO NOT have the timing required to work with a foal. Even a well-handled one.

Edit to add; I am quite offended that you are telling me I am wrong about Arabians. I OWN ONE. Well, half Arabian, half Thoroughbred (and my other horse is a Thoroughbred and your typical hot, nervy TB). He is really quiet but NOT a beginner's horse by any stretch of the imagination, because he DOES buck, and he DOES bolt, and he WILL ditch his rider if they're not riding well... and he is extremely quiet and respectful on the ground, but guess what, I MADE HIM THAT WAY.

Also, I am not yelling when I type in capitals, I am emphasising


----------



## ArabCurious (Aug 8, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> You simply can't learn enough about horses in one year to properly raise and train a foal.
> 
> Any GOOD horseperson knows that we're constantly learning about horses our entire lives. Reading books and getting hands on experience is good, but you may _never_ be qualified or talented enough to raise a foal up to be a good equine citizen. Not everyone has the knack. Don't presume you're going to be one of those that has it.
> 
> ...


I knew someone would again miscomprehend my post. Maybe you're on your cellphone and not reading it fully, I don't know.

I didn't insult anyone. I simply asked that people who replied to my thread would not misread my posts and jump to their own conclusions (without asking questions first and getting answers). Also, I didn't ask for advice on what I'm getting advice for. So, I'm not really sure where you're going with your butterfly fart and sparkly unicorn desire comment. That comment would be more warranted if I was getting advice on a question that I had asked. 

I'm not a troll. I'm just not going to let people assume that I'm a moron when they are the ones who are clearly not reading my posts. You for instance, clearly did not read my post based on your reaction.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If you want to raise a baby, why don't you buy a mare and foal or a bred mare. Get a mare that is totally broke to ride. You can enjoy the baby and ride the mama. Then send the baby to a top notch professional trainer when it is ready. You are talking about investing as much as $5,000; well for that much you can find a well trained horse that you can enjoy now. I have been riding for over 40 years and I have raised babies. If I want a horse, I will buy a well trained, well mannered adult. The horse that I ride now was purchased by me as a baby. The purchase price was a lot. Then I had to raise her. More money. Then I have sent her out to the trainer several times. She is a very expensive animal now and I seriously doubt that I could recoup my expenses.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

We are offering advice that was not asked for, because we are concerned for YOUR SAFETY. Not to mention that of your potential horse! Young/green horses are DANGEROUS if you don't have the experience and feel to train and handle them properly. Young Arabians especially because they are INCREDIBLY intelligent and WILL push the boundaries of what they are able to get away with... but you CANNOT force them, because Arabians take offence to force and some of them (like mine) hold grudges.

We can't force you to do anything and ultimately what you do will be your own decision but we don't want you jumping into this thinking that just anybody can properly raise a foal. I know people (including my TB's previous owner!) who have been in horses for many many years who simply don't have the feel to correctly raise a foal. You know what happens? DANGEROUS HORSES. My filly could have killed herself, or me, a few days ago in a panic attack because she hadn't been raised right. As it is I have been concerned for the past couple of days that she may have fractured her neck.

My gelding was labelled dirty and dangerous by someone who had him years ago, sometime around the time when he was 10 years old, because THEIR inexperience and subsequent poor timing and lack of knowledge had made him that way. Ridden and handled by someone with feel and timing, he is totally safe and reliable. Ridden and handled by someone who through lack of experience hasn't yet developed feel and timing, he is dangerous. Bucks, rears, bolts, and he has this awful twist-and-spin maneuver that is almost impossible to stay on. Doesn't do ANY of that with a rider with experience.


----------



## ArabCurious (Aug 8, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> How experienced is your boyfriend?
> 
> I still REALLY don't think a foal is a good idea for you with your current lack of experience. As much reading and research as you're doing (for which I commend you!) you still don't have any real life, practical experience with horses, and young horses require FEEL and TIMING which is not something that can be taught, or learned from a book - you have to learn it for yourself. That can take many many years. I have essentially 17 years of horse experience, and 10 years of actual RIDING experience, and it was only a year and a half ago that I got my first foal - who was 6 months old at the time and already well-handled. I mouthed her at 13-ish months (remember that timing I mentioned? Timing comes into play in ANY training so that you teach them what you want, rather than something you don't), and she's now 19 1/2 months and I just sold her to my mother who is FAR more experienced than me, but still wants ME to break her in when she's older.
> 
> ...


Blue eyed, I think you misunderstood me. I meant that I disagreed with you on Arabians not being a good first horse.


----------



## ArabCurious (Aug 8, 2012)

Is it just me, or does everyone seem angry? I guess people get angry when asked to not jump to assumptions? Lol. I wasn't intentionally trying to be rude to anyone. I didn't realize it was offensive for me to ask that people not stereotype me and instead ask before jumping to conclusions. I guess people just get angry if you point out their miscomprehensions. Not sure why! Everyone miscomprehends things sometimes. There's nothing to be angry about. Jeez.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, but where is your KNOWLEDGE to disagree with me? I own an Arabian. Only half he may be, but many people consider Anglo Arabians (arabxtb) to be a type of Arab, not a cross. I have owned this horse for nearly 2 years now, and he is VERY quiet for any type of Arab, but he is STILL not a beginner's horse... and never will be! Never was even before he was messed up by a previous owner, otherwise he wouldn't have BEEN messed up by said owner.

I have experience with Arabs, and one of my best friends BREEDS them and will not sell a horse to a beginner, even the dead-broke ones, even though hers are Crabbets which are quite well-known for being one of the quietest, if not THE quietest, types of Arabian.

I don't like it when people disagree with me and provide absolutely no basis for their disagreement. It smacks of "you're wrong, I'm right, you don't know anything". Particularly when you're talking about one of my breeds of choice!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Normally I don't comment on threads like these asking for advice, but i feel like I can certainly share my experiences with you.

In January of this year, I purchased my first horse, a Straight Egyptian Arabian. I paid a fair amt. of money for him. He was wonderful, loved people, had the best ground manners of any horse I'd ever seen. He is 11 years old. He hadn't been ridden in a while, and I spent ALOT of money on training. As he became stronger and healthier, he was so spirited, it intimidated me. He (most Arabians) could spook easy, wanted to go all the time and needed to be ridden daily. He (lots of Arabians) was highly intelligent and quickly figured out he had a newbie for an owner. While he was never aggressive or disobedient on the ground, he could be "challenging"(lots of Arabians) under saddle. We could have 10 perfect rides and on the 11th he would spook, or just be a turd, and I would lose all confidence. He was certainly not a horse that would "take care of his rider". He was a good horse that deserved a more experienced owner to get him to the next level. While I loved him, I did not enjoy riding, and I wasnt getting any better because I was always riding defensively, trying to guess his next move.....no fun.

I tell you this because my story is not the exception to Arabian ownership, it seems to be more the rule. Many of the Arabian owners on here are very experienced horsemen and women, please listen to what they have to say. 


In the 6 months I owned him, I spent close to $10,000 on care and training for an 11 year old. I sold him(at a big loss) to someone that had 2 other horses and had previous experience with owning Arabians. The cost of a foal would be astronomically higher, especially if you run into a horse that has "issues", plus you wouldn't be able to ride for years.

I currently lease a huge Warmblood that is 15 years old, and worth his weight in gold. He is kind, actually has a sense of humor, loves my small kids, not a dead head, but steady as they come. I am planning on purchasing him soon, if all works out, but most importantly, I am enjoying my time at the barn. I am able to focus on what I need to learn, not busy trying to put out fires. I wish these things for you as a person new to horses, learn from my mistakes...lol

Best of luck to you in your venture to become a horse owner.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

You basically said the people giving you advice on this thread weren't horse lovers....kind of offensive seeing as clearly we all spend lots of time talking about horses and many posters are citing a person new to owning horses being detrimental to the foal more so then to you. 

I have to agree. That while you are a person very interested in learning about the care and training of horses, doing so while actively interacting with a young intelligent breed like the Arabian is not the best choice. There are many many pasture puffs out there who are happy to form bonds with you without riding or competing that you could have as a pet. They come in all ages, colors, breeds etc. No one wants you to give up a dream of horse ownership, just simply giving you an opinion based in horse experience. Since you admitted yourself you are new to the world of horses, you should be a little more open to the very experienced advice you've received here. 

This board typically advocates the rescue of horses, say from auction or purchasing an older horse who's being sold due to a bad economy to reduce the production on new horses simply because someone believes they'd like to try raising a foal. Think of some of us as more pro "pound puppy" versus buying from a breeder. You'll have a better experience, at the very least for your wallet, buying something already on the ground without risking a breeding. 

I may regret asking this question but, since no one else has....what kind of riding do you personally do? I'm thinking more and more that a horse that cannot be ridden but would still love a job on the ground (or even driving?) that's older and needing a home would be a better fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Kelli said exactly what I was trying to say, but put it far more elegantly!

I lost a HUGE amount of confidence with Monty (my Anglo) and was deathly afraid of him, and he wasn't doing anything I hadn't dealt with before... a few spooks, a buck or two, and he took off with me a couple of times. I had dealt with far worse with my little Welshie (he had DIRT, that pony, would buck purely for the purpose of ridding himself of a rider & therefore not having to work - no pain at all, just very naughty) and yet with Monty I lost nearly all my confidence. Was terrified to canter, wouldn't jump for ages, and for ages after I started jumping again, I wouldn't jump any higher than 2', which he can literally step over.

I got lessons, and my confidence improved, but I still wasn't really going anywhere, still only jumping 2' and I was scared to ride him outside of the arena. But the lessons developed my FEEL, and soon I had the feel to use a stronger bit, which stopped the training issues he had developed due to my lack of feel, and my confidence soared. He's now back in a snaffle and we're jumping 3'4"+ at home, 2'8" at shows and looking to go to 3' next time we go out.

But, MY HORSE WAS DANGEROUS for 6 months. And I have a hell of a lot more experience than OP.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Zeke, it won't let me like your post, but if I could I would like it 100000000 times.

I actually had a horse a couple of years ago who would have been PERFECT... beautiful ground manners, young, forgiving of newbie mistakes, great feet, low maintenance and an easy keeper, but couldn't be ridden (though, who knows, might have come good with a few years off - I just didn't have a few years to give him). I would happily have given him to a beginner (for free) as a pasture pet/groundwork buddy. In fact I tried, but nobody wanted a horse that wasn't sound, so ultimately he was put down.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

blue eyed pony said:


> Zeke, it won't let me like your post, but if I could I would like it 100000000 times.
> 
> I actually had a horse a couple of years ago who would have been PERFECT... beautiful ground manners, young, forgiving of newbie mistakes, great feet, low maintenance and an easy keeper, but couldn't be ridden (though, who knows, might have come good with a few years off - I just didn't have a few years to give him). I would happily have given him to a beginner (for free) as a pasture pet/groundwork buddy. In fact I tried, but nobody wanted a horse that wasn't sound, so ultimately he was put down.


Thank you blue eyed! 

I actually had a blue eye mare (at 14.3 almost a pony lol) who had soundness issues that our vet couldn't rectify. My trainer loved her bloodlines and we gave her a year and a half off to be a momma. It didn't help with the lameness and she had to be retired to my aunt and uncle's pastures. She was a little lazy but would've loved hand walks on the trail, could've been a halter/showmanship horse etc but I was going to college and my parents pushed to let her live the good life of grazing. My aunt and uncle were looking for a pasture mate so it worked out beautifully. 

That breed lease? Well, baby was born to a show home with a great trainer as an owner BUT when she began coping an attitude at the age of 4 months and later decided at 3 years that working towards a reining career wasn't for her she began trotting on thin ice and she was later sold. She was bred out the ying yang for the sport and ended up not liking it. Another point that finding an older horse with an affinity for what you want can benefit the OP. Hard to be a mindful horse LOVER when your horse hates it's job.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine fell under saddle from halt, no explanation, no warning, just down and then back up in the blink of an eye. My mother was riding him and she isn't small but he'd been trotting and cantering prior to that and not showing any signs that she was too heavy for him. I retired him because I couldn't justify the risk that he would go down again, from a faster gait, and injure himself more seriously... or kill his rider.

But I couldn't afford to keep a horse I couldn't ride, so I tried and tried to find him a home as either a companion horse or (what OP is looking for!) a pasture pet... but that never happened, I ran out of money, he had to go.

Money situation is thankfully much better now, so I have 2 horses, one I can ride and one that's too young yet. When the old boy retires, the young one will be my riding horse.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

ArabCurious, would it be too rude of me to ask, what type of health problems you have? Obviously, some would make it a lot more difficult for you to train a foal, than others.

Have you been around the foals of others at all? Watched how they are handled by knowledgeable horse people? This especially with Arabians, if that breed is truly your desire. If not, that might be something to consider, during your next year. You might be surprised at just how difficult some can be, even with the most experienced breeders/trainers.

Many moons ago, I also had Arabians and did raise and train my own foal eventually. While I think I did do a very reasonable job in her training and she went on to have a very nice show career, I can honestly say, I never really 'bonded' with her. 

However, the horse I _really_ bonded with and from the first day I owned him, was a horse I purchased when he was in his teens. He was my 'heart horse' and one I shall miss for ever. 

So all that said, and since you said you don't even necessarily want to ride and just want a pet, have you considered an older rescue? Please think seriously about this. SO many nice Arabian older horses are in rescues, and so desperately need homes. By all you have said on this message thread, I'm thinking you might be THE perfect owner for a rescue. Remember, the rescue most usually, will know the horse very well, after they've had him/her for a while. They will know how well trained the horse is, the age, his/her quirks, temperament, health and a lot more. Some might already be dead broke and quiet enough for you to ride. You'd be doing Arabians a huge favour by giving a wonderful home to one who has fallen upon hard times. You would be saving a lot of money, by not purchasing a foal with whom you might never bond. You might even be saving yourself a lot of heartache and maybe even an injury or two. 

Anyway, do think about it. Visit some Arabian rescues. Who knows, one soft nose might come up, give you a kiss and win your heart. Goodness, your boyfriend might just fall in love with one too.

Lizzie


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

ArabCurious said:


> Is it just me, or does everyone seem angry? I guess people get angry when asked to not jump to assumptions? Lol. I wasn't intentionally trying to be rude to anyone. I didn't realize it was offensive for me to ask that people not stereotype me and instead ask before jumping to conclusions. I guess people just get angry if you point out their miscomprehensions. Not sure why! Everyone miscomprehends things sometimes. There's nothing to be angry about. Jeez.


I don't think anyone is angry, just concerned coming from a place of knowledge. Don't be offended and absorb the advice you are getting from many experienced horse owners. There is no stereotyping, it is a very bad idea to get a start in horses with a foal regardless of who it is and how much research one does. There aren't enough things to read or watch that can teach the feel & timing it takes to properly train a foal. Those initial formative stages are crucial to what that horse will mature into. The folks that are saying not to start off in horses with a youngster would be telling the same to anyone new to horses that was considering that option. I would and have, on here and in real life with my personal clients. One needs to have experience on how that foal should turn out and how to handle an already trained horse before taking on the monumental task of raising one from birth to adulthood. 

I grew up on a breeding farm, have handled more foals than I can count, on an almost daily basis for 20+ years so my comments come from first hand experience. Honestly and not in any way being mean or defeatist, raising a foal isn't something for someone new to horses for many reasons. Costs, it's not cheap any way you slice it - I am looking into embryo transfer right now for one of mine and I'm looking at 10k or more just to get the foal on the ground, then thousands in care to get it to riding age, then thousands more in training (though I train myself, it will be getting discipline specialty training that is not my area of expertise). Early training - foals are very, very easy to mess up even when in experienced hands. I know this because I've created a couple of monsters myself. It's a very fine line between too little, too much & just right. One can essentially create a monster without knowing that they were until it shows up as an older problem horse that sends them to the emergency room. There are many things a trainer can help with but the feel & timing it takes to do it right with a youngster is something that only comes from years of experience. Then there is the future to consider should something not be done right, where will that then problem horse end up? - worst case scenario the kill pen. 

I've told this very same advice to real life clients and friends. I don't want to see them get hurt, a horse potentially ruined in the process and then they lose their interest and love of horses and never return to it. In fact, I told this to a client just last week - she asked about purchasing my yearling to be an eventual horse for her grandson, I was honest with her and told her it would be years, many years after riding training began before he would make a beginner or kids horse and she would have more money and time invested than buying something ready to go now. The best bet for someone new to horses is something with a bit of age, a lot of miles and tolerant of beginner mistakes, don't doubt there will be mistakes, we all make them in the learning journey but an older been there, done that can handle those mistakes without becoming an issue, a youngster doesn't have that capability.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think people are just trying to save you grief and heartache. 

It's like someone whose made a mistake warning you it would be better to take a different path because they've been there themselves. You may or not take the advice. You may or may not be happy you took the advice. Sometimes you just need to figure things for yourself.

My first and second horses were Arabians. I LOVE the breed! They took care of me and safely packed me all over the trails, often by myself. I bought them when I was a teenager and they were 11 and 14 at the time I bought them. Wonderful horses! One was lazy and one was firey (lazy was the first, so it was perfect :lol.

Now, about 18 years later I am raising my first foal. Well, actually he's a 2 yr old now and he's off at the trainers. More for manners than saddle breaking. I bought a mare and didn't know she was pregnant and was so happy to have a foal! Everything was PERFECT until he was born. He was born with a twisted cannon bone, had a patent urachus, got an infection months later from his castration. I imprinted him and thought I took great care not to spoil him. He's spoiled and rude anyway. I've been hiring trainers and crying and pulling my hair out for 2 years.

I would never get rid of him because I love him. He's my baby. I feel like my horses are family members and I plan to keep them until they die. But I don't know if he will ever make a riding horse. His leg is permanently messed up. His manners are questionable. I cry over him almost daily.

So maybe it is just ME. But I had 16 years of horse experience and still screwed up a foal. :-(

Your experience may be beautiful and perfect. It may be absolutely fabulous. We are just trying to warn you that you are doing it the hard way. Like climbing a mountain and instead of doing it the way the other more experienced climbers have done it you are charting your own trail. You may succeed. But you may fail. We are just trying to help you succeed and have a wonderful horse experience instead of a crash and burn.

I have bonded with all my adult horses. No question about it. And it actually makes me feel good to get a horse that maybe isn't very trusting and earn it's trust. Like a horse you can tell has a fear issue and you finally get them over it. It is the most wonderful feeling to know they trust you and wouldn't trust anyone else the same way.


----------



## ArabCurious (Aug 8, 2012)

Zeke said:


> You basically said the people giving you advice on this thread weren't horse lovers....kind of offensive seeing as clearly we all spend lots of time talking about horses and many posters are citing a person new to owning horses being detrimental to the foal more so then to you.
> Since you admitted yourself you are new to the world of horses, you should be a little more open to the very experienced advice you've received here.


Actually, I referred to people who get rid of their horse because it doesn't fit their discipline as non horse lovers. Because they are obviously hobby horse owners. I definitely don't take that back. Some people love horses for horses, other people love horses because they love to ride horses. I don't see how that's offensive. Either you love horses or you're a hobby horse owner. A horse lover wouldn't sell their horse that they're bonded to if it didn't suit their needs. A hobby horse owner on the other hand, would.  


Before posting this, I forgot that there's a lot of people that don't read and comprehend well. They keep misreading what I'm saying...over and over again.  

No one wants to admit that they misread various things I've said and have just blatantly jumped to conclusions. 





blue eyed pony said:


> Yes, but where is your KNOWLEDGE to disagree with me? I own an Arabian. Only half he may be, but many people consider Anglo Arabians (arabxtb) to be a type of Arab, not a cross. I have owned this horse for nearly 2 years now, and he is VERY quiet for any type of Arab, but he is STILL not a beginner's horse... and never will be!
> *I don't like it when people disagree with me and provide absolutely no basis for their disagreement. It smacks of "you're wrong, I'm right, you don't know anything".* Particularly when you're talking about one of my breeds of choice!




I didn't realize that me saying:


"I also have to say I disagree with you on the breed. " in regards to being a good first horse was so offensive. Even with the added winky face? Wow.  

I think it's pretty clear that I'm on the wrong horse forum! Everyone keeps misreading everything I say and seems pretty angry. 

Lol.



Celeste said:


> If you want to raise a baby, why don't you buy a mare and foal or a bred mare.


 
Thanks for your advice! But to be honest, I didn't really want to personally invest (emotionally) in two horses. I'm also not really for breeding horses that aren't bettering the breed, sort to say. Or more like, breeding horses that aren't purebreds. So, I wouldn't want to encourage someone (by purchasing their pregnant mare) to continue to breed an animal that isn't purebred (when they're are already so many horses out there that need homes.). But, I'm sure I could find a rescue pregnant mare, but again; I run into the issue of having two horses instead of one. I feel as though one horse is enough responsibility for me! I'm also aware of the lifelong investment it'd be to have a horse. (Finance is actually my forte  ). So, that's not an issue. The point I was making before was the initial investment of a really fine halter bred horse vs say an adoption fee. For example, I'd have a hard time spending $3,000 on a purebred Malamute when they're are so many adoptable dogs out there. But, I would be willing to spend $1,000 on a Malamute who's registered and is able to pull dog sleds vs adopting a dog who is unable to pull dog sleds and is not registered. That was the original point I was trying to make. For some reason, many posters seem to think that I'm blindly unaware of the costs of horse ownership. Yet again, another stigma that has been made. I'm not referring to you, just commenting in general.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have to disagree with you MHFQ... worst case isn't the kill pen, it's DEAD OWNER & DEAD HORSE.

I have not personally seen this happen but came VERY close to it a few days ago with my own youngster... and I have a LOT more experience than the OP! My girl is a TB but she is very much like your typical Arabian - sensitive, highly intelligent, a little flighty, but essentially quiet and reliable when handled right.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

OP, I am offended because you are COMPLETELY discounting the advice of people who have a LOT more knowledge and experience than you do. I'm sorry but book knowledge isn't worth crap in the horse world.

You are allowed to disagree with me, but I expect to see some BASIS for the disagreement, not just "no I don't think that's true"... because a disagreement without any basis or proof smacks of disagreeing for the sake of disagreeing.

edit; I am ALSO quite offended that you are accusing those of us who would sell a horse because it doesn't like what we want to do, of not loving our animals! In actual fact I think it shows we love them MORE, by loving them enough to let them go to a home that will ENJOY using them for the purpose that THEY are best for.

I recently sold a filly because she won't be the high-level jumper prospect I want. She simply is not built for it, WAY too chunky and she's the slightest bit wonky in the front legs. Long-term, the possible effects of me insisting on jumping her anyway (because I know me, I know I would - just to see how high she could go) are severe arthritis, particularly in the knees, and significant pain. I love her enough that I can't do that to her... I went and found a horse whose front legs ARE straight enough to cope with the repeated impact of showjumping. Plus, my new one is a TB, therefore much lighter and much taller, AND has a better hind, meaning more scope.

It would have been CRUEL for me to keep the horse that wasn't built for jumping, for the sake of my love for her. If I couldn't jump, I would quit horses, which would mean selling that filly anyway. Jumping is my passion, the way some people's passion is trails, or reining, cutting, dressage, hunter under saddle, western pleasure etc etc.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It seems to me that there are two sorts of horse owners, the ones who accept that they have still got things to learn, ask lots of questions, thank everyone for their input, realize that if the majority of people say it's a bad idea they may just be right. They are the ones who are still riding, in their back yards, out on the trails, or in the Olympic Stadium collecting medals.

Then there are those who think they know everything, they ask for advice but they are really seeking confirmation of what they have already decided. Often these are the people who no longer ride, because of accidents, or being scared to do anything with their pretty pasture pet.

IMHO of course


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Zeke said:


> what kind of riding do you personally do?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just bumping this up, because I'm truly curious.


----------



## chrislynnet (Jul 8, 2012)

I think that people have been reading your *main *point exactly right: you would like to own an Arabian foal for your first horse. Isn't that what you said? Most of the commenters think that's a terrible idea and told you why. That is disagreeing with you from their place of experience, not "misreading" you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ArabCurious said:


> Actually, I referred to people who get rid of their horse because it doesn't fit their discipline as non horse lovers. Because they are obviously hobby horse owners. I definitely don't take that back. Some people love horses for horses, other people love horses because they love to ride horses. I don't see how that's offensive. Either you love horses or you're a hobby horse owner.


Not everyone can afford having a pet horse trained in discipline you are not interested in. They are not cats and dogs and cost LOTS of money for basic maintenance (_especially _if you board). I see nothing wrong with selling/giving your horse in a good home to someone interested in that particular discipline (and who will make a horse happy to do what horse can and love doing). So your comment was quite rude towards those people selling their horses for one or another reason.

P.S. I'm not talking about the old or sick horse noone is interested in. Then it's your responsibility to deal with it, not to put expenses on other people.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Not everyone can afford to keep a horse that isnt able or doesnt enjoy to do what they are wanting, that does not make them non horse lovers in fact I would rather someone noy sour a horse by forcing them to do something they don't enjoy. Ive worked witg several arabs from baby to 28+ and they are insanely smart. If you aren't on your game and know what you are doing they WILL take advantage of it and they WILL become nasty quickly. My old leasr gelding threw 3 people into fences becausr they didnt know what they were doing and he would bolt, i wad his last option and he became my shadow ( was 15) would do everything i asked. Please do not put your want for a bond to a baby ahead of your safety and the horses future. If you pass on early or absolutely cant afford them anymore and the horse is a terror chances are you wont be finding a good home he/ she will end up on a truck to the auction. I am not saying you wont be a good owner but please buy somethinh older with atleast ground basics arabs are far to smart for newbies without any hands on experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Not everyone can afford having a pet horse trained in discipline you are not interested in. They are not cats and dogs and cost LOTS of money for basic maintenance (_especially _if you board). I see nothing wrong with selling/giving your horse in a good home to someone interested in that particular discipline (and who will make a horse happy to do what horse can and love doing).
> 
> P.S. I'm not talking about the old or sick horse noone is interested in. Then it's your responsibility to deal with it, not to put expenses on other people.


You made the same point I wanted to but much better then I could have!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

ArabCurious,
I wasn't stereotyping you. Sometimes people just get so engrossed with the whole "bonding" thing that they think a horse works like a dog mentally and will just love you because you're you. You could drop thousands on a foal, imprint it, train it, and never bond with it. Your lack of experience could inadvertently teach all kinds of dangerous behavior - which may not ever be able to be changed. There are tons of posts out there and on here about beginners who got in over their head, the horse turned dangerous and ended up in a can. Your lack of knowledge could not only damage a horse mentally, but physically as well. 

Like I said, you can absolutely bond with a grown horse. I like to think that my little Arab and I have a bond going on. He was grown when I bought him, solid under saddle but green in that he wasn't finished in any riding discipline but was successfully shown in several - including halter.

My point is that your lack of experience is shielding you from truly getting a sense of how expensive and difficult and yes even dangerous it can all be, moreso with a pregnant mare or goal involved. Reading is not doing. Not by a long shot. Take riding lessons, get horse experience and find a trainer who can help you choose your own Arabian once you have some experience with horses. That experience is more vital than words can express. Your lack of knowledge and experience means you're going to either be constantly calling a vet, trying to google your way through good horsemanship or end up with a dead horse - or worse! Can you truly say that you're ready for a baby? Do you know enough to know if something is wrong and how to start addressing it and if higher level help is needed? Can you manage ANY of the care or training on your own or are you going to rely on google? Or will you have a trainer on speed dial? Really THINK about the magnitude of it all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabCurious (Aug 8, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Anyway, do think about it. Visit some Arabian rescues. Who knows, one soft nose might come up, give you a kiss and win your heart. Goodness, your boyfriend might just fall in love with one too.
> Lizzie


Hi Lizzie,  

First let me say thank you for actually reading my posts. A few other people have, but many other individuals seem to completely ignore/misread things I said.  

I'm definitely not going to open up about my health issues with everyone miscomprehending my posts. Ugh, I don't even want to go down that path! (I can't even imagine how twisted up things would get!) But essentially, there's a possibility that my health issues may be well; taken care of. I'm currently unaware if they'll forever persist ( lolz) or if I'll be able to overcome them. I stated in one of my posts that I'm not going to be able to get a horse until I do feel a little better though. I'm hopeful as I've recently had some progress. I continue to remain hopeful that I'll be much better in the coming year. If I can't get better, unfortunately I may never be able to get a horse. If that happens, then hopefully my boyfriend will become as obsessed as I am and will be willing to do the work for me! Then I will be able to get a horse.  Time will tell!  

My foal experience is pretty nonexistent! I'm not sure if there's just an elitist attitude here or if raising a foal is exceptionally difficult; but, I was previously under the impression that someone who is educated (rather, capable of being educated through research..research...research!) would be capable of raising a foal just fine. Especially if they have no life and that's what they'd be dedicated to.   

I have dated horse experience, but I don't think that counts given how long ago it was. I use to have access to a thoroughbred gelding (trail riding, grooming), but that was awhile ago.
I currently have unlimited access to a farm that breeds and raises thoroughbreds (ugh, for racing). 
I was planning on using them for my on hands learning and maybe even possibly boarding my horse there until my property is ready. But it's hard to go there currently with the prolonged health issues.  

Also, thank you for your insightful information regarding bonding. That is my primary concern. Through my research, I read a lot of other stories regarding the ease of bonding with a foal. This is what led me to my current thread and already being decided on a foal. I primarily want a horse that I can bond with. And you, along with a few others (who actually read what I said...) mentioned being able to bond with an older horse. I'd heavily consider the option of rescuing a horse (like I mentioned earlier, all of my animals growing up have always been rescues) if I knew that we could bond!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

If you're dead set on getting a foal, ok, but is there a possibility you could postpone the idea for a while? Lease a horse, or take some lessons, maybe see if there is a breeding barn in your area that wouldn't mind a hand around the barn in exchange for some experience around foals. 

I don't want to sound condescending or 'misinterpret' you, but if you love horses and want an animal to bond with then a rescue in need of help sounds like a better fit than a purebred foal. If you really are after a pet, and it has to be a foal, personally I'd say go for a miniature. A lot less chance of injury, easier to handle for someone with health issues, and if they end up being a pasture puff, so be it.

IMO, it's a little like a first time driver buying a porsche instead of dad's old beater.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

ArabCurious said:


> I would love some more insight though as to how a new horse owner who is willing to research and learn could ruin a horse. From what I've read, if I'm unable to train my horse; I could hire a trainer. But I've never owned a horse, let alone a foal; so any insight on how you can ruin a horse would be appreciated.


I'd like to try to address this. I've had horses all of my 36 years, and I am yet to train or own a foal. 

Yes you can certainly learn, every horse owner is still learning every single day, no matter how experienced they are. But even a mature horse will take advantage of an inexperienced handler, a foal much more so. 

So much of handling horses is a split second in the moment decision. You have to be able to react and correct behaviors immediately - even better is when you can predict behaviors. Horses learn every time we interact with them. 

Every single brand new horse owner doesn't have the skills or ability to react like this with a foal. And honestly it's completely unfair to the foal. By the time you realized there was a problem, it would be a big one and it would take a lot of work from the trainer to correct it, if at all.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Ouch, OP.......that stung a bit. I sold my Arabian BECAUSE I loved him. I loved him so much, I couldn't stand it that I was unable to be the one to finish him the way he should be. It would never be ok for me to just let him be a pasture pet because I was afraid to ride him. He has so much potential, especially a a wp horse, but I was never going to be able to get him there. I sold him to someone that already knew him and all of his faults, someone that loved him as much as I did, most importantly, someone that was more EXPERIENCED than I was. 

I did sell him at a loss, but just because I was more worried about him getting a good home than making a profit. Some times sacrifice =love. Keeping him would have been wrong, it would have destroyed me to never see him ridden, he's a beautiful mover and has so much spirit and grace, it's breathtaking. He deserved more than I could give.....


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Your last post came up while I was still writing - I'm glad that you can have some time at the TB barn and have some experience around foals. And that you would consider a rescue.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

See you thinking that just anybody can train a foal is what is scary. Its great you are willing to learn but still. We aren't saying don't get a horse just that look in the foals interest, you could easily badly mess that baby up for its entire life. It is definitely possible to bond with an older horse. i am riding a 6 yr old quarter horse mare, only been riding her maybe 4 weeks and she already calls to me, follows me everywhere and trusts me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

OP, raising foals IS exceptionally difficult! It takes a HUGE amount of feel and timing to get it right, and feel and timing are simply not things that can be learned from books and research. In fact, I'd go so far as to say feel and timing cannot be taught, they must be developed. Not everybody does develop either one.

I do like the idea of going to a rescue and finding yourself a nice adult, broke Arabian. A responsible, reputable rescue will be able to match you with the horse that is right for your level of experience, but DO be aware that some "rescues" aren't in it for the horses so much as buying cheap or free, getting the weight on, and then turning them around for a quick buck!

My gelding is 17. I bought him when he was 15. I didn't want an Anglo then, it was pure Arabian or pure TB only, but he was the only horse that came up within my price range that had the education that I wanted. I never went to see him before I agreed to take him for a trial period. He got off the transport truck terrified, but I remember laying my eyes on him and thinking, yes, that's my horse. And THEN thinking, my god, what have I gotten myself into?! (he did settle, and my first ride on him was bareback in a rope halter)

If not for that moment of knowing he was the one, I would have given up on him LONG ago. I lost SO much confidence with him that I was on the edge of selling despite the bond and getting something with NO Arab in it. It was that bond that kept me committed to HIM when I was so close to chucking it in.

The problem with it being "easier" to bond with a foal is that it's also easy to let them get away with murder because they're so cute... but a little foal play-rearing onto your shoulders won't grow up and suddenly think, my god, I'm big, I better stop this now... and THAT is when things get dangerous. When you have a 500kg horse (my Anglo is 540kg according to weight tape and he's only 15.1hh) play-rearing onto your shoulders, there is a very real risk of broken arms, collarbones, or even neck and back!

Of course most of it isn't even close to that serious, but I know people who let foals nip (I won't let them anywhere near my young horses) and nipping escalates to biting. I have heard horrible stories of what can happen with a biter, according to one story a lady had her breast bitten off by a horse!


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay, I got my first horse last year in December. I DIDN'T have a lot of experience handling or caring for horses or riding even. I DIDN'T listen to the advice of others of getting an older (10-12 yr) experienced, trained horse. I have loved horses my entire life and have ridden off and on (more off than on). I ended up buying a 7 yr old paint mare that that was in need of a rescue situation. I THOUGHT I could train her. I read books, looked for advice on the forum, watched videos, attended workshops. I was WRONG. I have now poured several thousand dollars into having her professionally trained. I have participated in her training and take weekly lessons as well. I thank God that the people at the barn I board at are excellent, knowledgeable, experienced horse people who are understanding and patient! 

I don't think anyone on here is purposefully trying to insult you, but instead give you advice and opinions that you asked for based on their own experiences and knowledge. In the horse world, knowledge is a good thing to have, but experience will carry you...learning from mistakes and others mistakes and not making those same mistakes. You CAN bond with an older horse. My mare was abused, scared, spooky, skittish. No one could even get close enough to put a halter on her. Now, she comes up to me in the field, stands quietly for the farrier, vet, and myself for grooming, tacking. I've been able to ride her at W/T/C. 

I'm not saying to give up your dream of wanting to own a horse. I'm saying get some experience. Take some lessons, help out around a local stable. Whatever you do, best of luck to you and your horse!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a point: I have bought and sold a number of horses because they no longer suit my needs. I'm a competitive (NOT "hobby") rider - actually I would disagree with your assessment - I would say that "hobby" riders are less likely to sell their horses to move on; professional or competitive riders need to move upend onwards, or stay stagnant when they reach the horse's full potential. 
My first mare was a 5 year old Thoroughbred - I got thrown and cried every time I rode for the first year... She was green broke when I got her and worked with a trainer throughout. She's now teaching a young girl how to lope around a small hunter ring. I learned tons on her - but **** I somewhat wish I'd bought a broke horse that I could have enjoyed right off the bat... And I had been riding for 7 years prior to buying her. I sold her to move on and she now has a great life teaching young kids how to ride. 
I'm competitive and fully admit that I will buy and sell based on my needs. I do still want to PM you to provide a bit of insight when I have a full keyboard.... But you have been given lots of great advice here already. 
A foal is generally (99% of the time) NOT a good first horse. The EXTREMELY rare 1% are anomalies. Young horses need particular handling; something that can very easily be ruined, even by experienced horse people. I am still terrified of ruining a young horse, and I've been riding for 20 years. I enjoy working with (most- ha!) youngsters, they challenge my skill set constantly and I love that push.. but I still look for guidance from my coach. 
I hope you will accept advice from those of us who have literally hundreds of years of experience between us, not brush us off as being judgmental..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

wow is all i got to say...

firstly i dont care if the op gets an arab. but to say you want a foal for your first horse experience is alittle insane and irresponsible let alone the fact your going to breed a horse for no desire to be good in something particular!!

if you breed a horse the first thing i would think you consider is breeding for a purpose.whats this foals purpose other then to be your friend. you need to pick a discpline you want to go in before breeding anything. if you have no goals for this horse do not breed one there are plenty of older horses who would love to bond with you who have the confirmation to be good at everything. 

BUT SINCE YOU ARE SO DETERMINED TO GET A FOAL KEEP THIS IN MIND
1. whether you like it or not you are going to spend way more then 5k on breeding
2. a trainer can train the foal but if your not healthy enough to work your own foal do not expect this foal to listen to you
3. do not expect this baby arab to be ok with being left in the field and keeping his manners.
4. expect this to 95% be the worst experience of your life 
5. do not be so naive that just because its a foal it is sweet!! expect yourself to get injured and on more then one occassion since you obvisously have no horse experience. other than a few books and movies.

pls be smart and listen to everyone saying not to get a foal. and its not the fact its an arab foal. its the sole fact you want a foal in general. you want a horse you can handle with your health and have no dangerous behaviors get a broke horse who has been trained and enjoy the beautiful creature and enjoy the bond you build with a horse who was already bred for someone with little experience before.


----------



## ArabCurious (Aug 8, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> OP, I am offended because you are COMPLETELY discounting the advice of people who have a LOT more knowledge and experience than you do. I'm sorry but book knowledge isn't worth crap in the horse world.
> 
> You are allowed to disagree with me, but I expect to see some BASIS for the disagreement, not just "no I don't think that's true"... because a disagreement without any basis or proof smacks of disagreeing for the sake of disagreeing.
> 
> edit; I am ALSO quite offended that you are accusing those of us who would sell a horse because it doesn't like what we want to do, of not loving our animals! In actual fact I think it shows we love them MORE, by loving them enough to let them go to a home that will ENJOY using them for the purpose that THEY are best for.


  





I didn't completely discount the advice of everyone. I just pointed out that people weren't reading and comprehending anything I said. I'm also pretty sure the only piece of advice that I blatantly discounted was Arabians not being a first beginners horse. Arabians may tend to be a certain way in general, but all horses have their own personalities. I'm sure there's more than a few calm Arabians alive. 

Also, don't forget about the playful wink that I ended that sentence with.  


You can however be offended by my other comment, although there's really no reason to be. Horse owners who are bonded to their horses but sell them due to their own desires of wanting to pursue a specific equine sport aren't horse lovers in my eyes. I wouldn't sell my pet dog. Even if someone offended me $1 million dollars because my dog was trained in some awesome dog sport. It doesn't matter, I would love my dog and not sell him.  


Some people would sell their horses and some wouldn't. Opinions are opinions. Everyone has them, I'm sure many people agree and disagree with me. It's nothing to get upset over or offended over. None of you have offended me even though you continuously misread things I say. 




Feel free to prove your point and copy and paste my sentences where I'm discounting the advice of experienced horse owners.






Failbhe said:


> If you're dead set on getting a foal, ok, but is there a possibility you could postpone the idea for a while? Lease a horse, or take some lessons, maybe see if there is a breeding barn in your area that wouldn't mind a hand around the barn in exchange for some experience around foals.
> 
> I don't want to sound condescending or 'misinterpret' you, but if you love horses and want an animal to bond with then a rescue in need of help sounds like a better fit than a purebred foal. If you really are after a pet, and it has to be a foal, personally I'd say go for a miniature. A lot less chance of injury, easier to handle for someone with health issues, and if they end up being a pasture puff, so be it.
> 
> IMO, it's a little like a first time driver buying a porsche instead of dad's old beater.


Not trying to be rude, but I believe I stated already that I have quite awhile before I'm getting my first horse. I'm loosely planning on it being within this next year though. Also, I'm not dead set on getting a foal just because I want a baby horse that some tween; I want a horse that I can bond with. 


Ok, in all seriousness; you guys are tiring me out! Talk about putting me to work! ****!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would sell my dog for a million dollars. If somebody wants her that bad, I think they should have her.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not sure this question has been asked or answered: what horse experience do you have? (ie lessons, et cetera..)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

A foal/ horse is NOT the same as a dog. Horses cost 100x more and you can train a puppy by yourself through reading a horse you can't. Simply put horses are not something many can just keep around if they dont want to do what we bought them for, it is far nicer to sell them to someone that can enjoy them in what they love then keep them as a pasture pet when they have that potential. That does not make you a non horse lover a dog is completely different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

ArabCurious said:


> Actually, I referred to people who get rid of their horse because it doesn't fit their discipline as non horse lovers. Because they are obviously hobby horse owners. I definitely don't take that back. Some people love horses for horses, other people love horses because they love to ride horses. I don't see how that's offensive. Either you love horses or you're a hobby horse owner. A horse lover wouldn't sell their horse that they're bonded to if it didn't suit their needs. A hobby horse owner on the other hand, would.


This hits a spot for me as far you you being a beginner and you're making huge assumptions on what kind of people there are in the horse world. You can't put every Jack and Jill into the same category and say they're either horse lovers or hobby horse people. THAT is a huge assumption that you would do wise to ask different people what they think before jumping on that wagon.. 

What you're believing a hobby horse owner to be is WAY over your head if you think someone will just sale their horse because they want to say barrel racing, like I do, and they sale a horse because s/he won't barrel race or the horse isn't good at it.. they aren't being a "hobby horse owner". Have you ever considered that the owner knows the horse deserves a loving home with someone else who IS looking for that kind of horse? Maybe the horse isn't fast enough anymore in barrels and the owner is looking for a faster horse, those owners (most) make sure that their old horse is going to a fantastic home with someone who IS looking for that speed in a horse. Now, the owner knows that horse is happy and in a good home, s/he can focus on their new horse. It's not fair to just put a horse in a pasture if you buy a new horse, those horses deserve a job and someone to ride them too...Maybe the horse isn't happy with it's job, he will do it, but he isn't happy with it? Is it fair to keep the horse when it might excel at something else? Maybe a horse just isn't cut out for the discipline you're wanting to show in? What are you going to do? Stick him in a pasture to just sit there? Maybe he isn't good at barrels but he's awesome on trails or in the show ring doing something else.. Maybe he's someone else's perfect horse? I personally would never make my horse sit out in a pasture just because he wasn't cut out for barrels or if he was not what I wanted anymore.. Yes, I have a retired gelding (22) who I retired when I decided to buy my newest mare last November, but I make sure I have time for my gelding. I run both of my girls at shows and trail ride them both as well.. Hickory gets his fair turn also, and I let him work. He's not just a horse who can sit in a pasture and be happy.. 

Most horses have to have a job, something to work for and please their owner. They aren't puppies who are happy to sit and chew your shoes while your gone. 

My advice to you is to NOT get a foal or young horse. If you are a beginner there are SOO many things that you aren't capable of and not ready for. Being a horse owner isn't just jumping in head first and hoping for the best. They are big animals, they are smart, and they will take advantage of you if you let them. You have to, have to just know what you're doing to be any kind of successful with horses. You need to look into lessons and see what exactly you are wanting to do discipline wise. Once you've done this I would talk to your trainer/coach and let them find a horse suitable to your needs. This is probably going to be an older horse with lots of miles who will help teach YOU what you need to know about horses..

I've been around and owned horses my entire life and even today if someone tried to GIVE me a foal I'd turn them down.. Unless of course it's name was Honor.. *hint hint* MHF..


----------



## ArabCurious (Aug 8, 2012)

Kelli said:


> Ouch, OP.......that stung a bit. I sold my Arabian BECAUSE I loved him. I loved him so much, I couldn't stand it that I was unable to be the one to finish him the way he should be. It would never be ok for me to just let him be a pasture pet because I was afraid to ride him. He has so much potential, especially a a wp horse, but I was never going to be able to get him there. I sold him to someone that already knew him and all of his faults, someone that loved him as much as I did, most importantly, someone that was more EXPERIENCED than I was.
> 
> I did sell him at a loss, but just because I was more worried about him getting a good home than making a profit. Some times sacrifice =love. Keeping him would have been wrong, it would have destroyed me to never see him ridden, he's a beautiful mover and has so much spirit and grace, it's breathtaking. He deserved more than I could give.....



Sorry! I didn't mean to bring up any past feelings or hurt your feelings. You shouldn't be offended. Everyone's different. I personally just could not sell a horse that I was bonded to even if it meant forgoing a sport that I loved. There's no way. But everyone's different and that doesn't make anyone a bad person. My opinion shouldn't matter to you at all. I only brought this up because I was trying to get opinions from people who knew where I was coming from. People were suggesting that I get an adult horse just so I could ride her and incur less costs. I made it a point to state my beliefs so that those issues wouldn't weigh in on their advice on what my best option would be. Otherwise, I never would have mentioned it as to not offend anyone who views differently.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Celeste said:


> I would sell my dog for a million dollars. If somebody wants her that bad, I think they should have her.



Haha Celeste, that made me laugh:lol:


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree with the sentiment that you should not be getting an Arabian foal as your first horse. I also find it highly unlikely that so many concerned horse owners and lovers would all misunderstand you, someone who has never had an opportunity to own a horse.

I realize that you are in the "research phase" of your journey into horse ownership.. That's awesome.. But there's only so much you can read about or ask questions about. Horses are an animal you learn about by actually _working with._

If I were you, I would first look into lessons. Seriously. I don't mean this in a rude way, but its an awesome way to dip your toes in and feel it out with minimal damages to your pocketbook (anyone who is good at finances would be able to see this after crunching the numbers). After that I would start looking for different breeders, trainers, or even rescues who work with Arabs and see if they'd allow you to help out (i.e. get in the way and learn) if you volunteered your time cleaning stalls or what have you. 

A lot of "horse sense" comes from doing things wrong and learning that way.. If you're new to horses, you require a horse that can train you. Not the other way around. There's a lot that can go wrong with a well-trained and seasoned horse, without adding the horse's youth to the equation. I hate admitting that I've done stuff wrong, but I've had access to some amazingly talented horsepeople and I've still done stuff wrong. 

I know you didn't like the option that was suggested of buying a mare, but I'm going to second it. Buy a well-broke mare that would be suitable for what you're looking to breed and learn about horse ownership from her. If you make an informed decision to breed her later on, you can always sell her if you do not believe you are able to own two horses. There is *nothing* wrong with selling a horse that you can't or don't want/need to own. I think that most here will agree that they'd rather see you buy a well-broke mare that you only intend to learn from, breed, and sell than a foal. Whereas, to you that maybe sounds cold.. But you never know.. You might bond with that mare and decide not to breed her.

I have never heard of, or experienced anything myself that gave me the idea that you bond better with foals (aside from the book, San Domingo, the Medicine Hat Stallion). I have owned foals and up, and the horse I have bonded best with was 4 years old when I bought her. On a side note, I bred her, raised her filly, and am in no hurry to do it again.

Long story short.. Get a bunch of horse experience under your belt before looking into foals.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> I've been around and owned horses my entire life and even today if someone tried to GIVE me a foal I'd turn them down.. Unless of course it's name was Honor.. *hint hint* MHF..


:lol: Keep dreamin' sister! That little snot is mine, all mine and I don't have to share with anyone. I need to get some new pics of her, she's a tank and has mare-itude as big as her butt is lol! She would be a great example of not beginner friendly. She does what she is asked because she knows she has to but she would much rather not. If horses could roll their eyes at you like a human teenager, that would be her. In beginner hands, I've no doubt she would be a holy terror! At 2 months old, she is "alpha" (not to her dam of course though) and bosses around the biggest horse on the place. Pretty amusing to watch the chunky QH foal telling the 16.3 warmblood to back off of her patch of grass.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> :lol: Keep dreamin' sister! That little snot is mine, all mine and I don't have to share with anyone. I need to get some new pics of her, she's a tank and has mare-itude as big as her butt is lol! She would be a great example of not beginner friendly. She does what she is asked because she knows she has to but she would much rather not. If horses could roll their eyes at you like a human teenager, that would be her. In beginner hands, I've no doubt she would be a holy terror! At 2 months old, she is "alpha" (not to her dam of course though) and bosses around the biggest horse on the place. Pretty amusing to watch the chunky QH foal telling the 16.3 warmblood to back off of her patch of grass.


:lol: Darn.. We need more pictures then to satisfy us. You're neglecting our need of Honor cuteness. I would love to see her boss Missy around though..too cute.


----------



## ArabCurious (Aug 8, 2012)

kait18 said:


> wow is all i got to say...
> 
> firstly i dont care if the op gets an arab. but to say you want a foal for your first horse experience is alittle insane and irresponsible let alone the fact your going to breed a horse for no desire to be good in something particular!!
> 
> ...


Please be smart and reread my posts as I've already stated that I specifically want a horse that I can bond with. Thus, I am not DETERMINED TO GET A FOAL. 


Seriously, how many of you failed reading comprehension in high school? This is what I get for going on a forum to ask advice. This comment will come off as being rude, but wow...so many people just continuously misread over and over again. It's beyond irritating. 

To those of you that actually READ my posts, thank you. 

I will take everyone's advice into consideration (well, except for the people who just fail at comprehending...that's never a good sign!). 

I'll look more into getting a rescue horse and see if that's a better option for me. I'll also get advice from local horse breeders who don't fail at comprehending simple concepts to see what their suggestions are. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Arabcurious, I am sharing my experiences with you, so you will have that knowledge when the time comes to buy....things to look for, what questions to ask...etc.

There is a riding stable here that has a premier show jumper in their barn that turns out to be an Arabian cross. He is beautiful to watch, and bonus is he's also a schooling horse for the little kids. He's almost 20 and for sale for $20,000.......he has a great personality and willingness to please, that is why he is so successful. But we all already know that, he wasn't just born that way, someone made him that way.

The problem with a foal is that you never know what you are going to get. The little one could have a very strong personality, maybe he doesn't like men....or women for that matter. Maybe he spooks at air (mine did..lol). The point is you just don't know with a foal. 

Have you ever seen the show Buck? In it there is a Palimino colt that was orphaned at birth and hand raised by his owner. She loved him dearly and did everything for him, but it ended badly. There may have been some health issues, but it was still not good.....it's a documentary btw. There is also some valuable horsemanship info in there. Not everyone agrees on his methods, but thats for another post. I'm not saying this will happen, but you need to know the good AND the bad if this is what you are wanting to do.

Thanks for the apology, it was duly noted and no hard feelings.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

> wow is all I got to say...


You took the words right out of my mouth (as I sit here just shaking my head). I don't know where to start -- I really don't.

More than 50 years in the horse training and raising business and I just do not know where to start.


> But I've never owned a horse, let alone a foal; so any insight on how you can ruin a horse would be appreciated.


You do not know what you do not know. For every way you can interact correctly with a horse, there are 100 or more wrong ways that get you to the wrong place with totally wrong results. YES! You can totally ruin a horse. You can make a 'pet' into a monster that tries to kill you. I have tried to fix many of the resulting monsters while their owners (all with good intentions) bawled their eyes out because they could not understand why their horse savagely tried to kill them when all they ever did was love him. 

One such horse, raised from a foal, kicked his owner viciously in the face, kicked out her left eye, broke every bone in her face and she went through more than 20 surgeries trying to reconstruct her face. Her husband had to find photos of her for the Plastic Surgeon to work from. He asked me to get the horse and re-school him so he could be sold.



> I want a foal that I can bond with and create a lifelong friendship with.





> Again, I want a horse as a pet not a hobby.


WOW! Just pain speechless! Everyone here knows I'm not at a loss for words very often. I am just sitting here shaking my head, speechless.

You want to interact with a horse in a way that they do not function in. They are a herd animal. You are one of the few adults that could join my 'Walter Farley Kidds Club'. The beautiful black stallion is not going to drag you out of the burning barn. Horses make horrible pets. I think you should stick to dogs if you want a pet. I should know because I used to try to 'save' a lot of them from the packing house that people ruined to the point that they were so dangerous that they had to be gotten rid of for the safety of those people around them. Do all horse-pets turn out that badly. No, but an awful lot of them do. Ask any professional trainer if they would rather train a wild un-touched horse or a pet and I know what every one of them will say.

Again, I do not even know how address many of things you have said as facts -- all based on zero experience and a romanticized vision of how you think it could be if you just get the right spirited young Arabian foal to become your lifelong friend. [Still shaking head] [I have to get away from my computer before I have to go to the Chiropractor to get my neck fixed.]

_I am really trying to be nice, but there is just no good place to go with this thread. Cherie_


----------



## ArabCurious (Aug 8, 2012)

Celeste said:


> I would sell my dog for a million dollars. If somebody wants her that bad, I think they should have her.



And that, is the difference between you and I. 

I need to find a horse lovers forum if it exists. Maybe I'm in the minority here. 
Anyway, I've had enough of this thread. 


Everyone (or a majority) can feel free to continue miscomprehending my posts as they see fit and making statements that are completely false due to their own miscomprehensions.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Love your post Cherie.

OP - Consider a mini? It will give you that horse companion, stay little, it won't (hopefully) hurt you that much if you choose to get it without horse experience.. and it can make friends with your dog? IMO, that's not a bad idea for you. I do feel as though you over looked my entire post as well..


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I took half hour out of my lunch to PM you, OP, and I come back to this thread and you're posting things like "how many of you failed reading comprehension in school?" 
That is very rude and to be honest I'm upset I spent so much time out of MY day to try to help someone who, instead of accepting advice from those who have hundreds of years of experience between them, insults them. 
Lovely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Dear ArabCurious, as much as I enjoy seeing people dream and fulfilling their dreams, yours has a very tiny chance to come true. Horses are not pets. Horses are very dangerous, if not handled with knowledge and skill, especially foals. I was once very close to a horrible accident or even death when I foal I was trusted to handle decided to "play" with me. She really enjoyed my company and just wanted to be my pal, and jumped on my shoulders, almost hitting my head with hooves, just like they play with other foals, just as HERD animals do. And they can turn from nice to dangerous in a split second, thus a handler has to be FASTER than that split second, in his mind and body alike. No...just no, if your reasoning is like this, you are not ready for a foal - for your and the horses' safety, well-being and LIFE. These are NOT exaggerations.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

ArabCurious said:


> And that, is the difference between you and I.
> 
> I need to find a horse lovers forum if it exists. Maybe I'm in the minority here.
> Anyway, I've had enough of this thread.
> ...


This tone was completely uncalled for!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

its not misreading when i generally actually care about your safety. i could never handle a foal. i have also been retraining a horse that was spoiled rotten by an owner who wanted a pet. want to know where it got me. in the hospital 4 times and a loss of confidence.

do i wish that on anyone?? NO if you want to be naive and get a horse not suitable for you thats fine just dont come back here expecting sympathy. as for looking into rescues. i wish you luck!

there are some great rescues out there with great horses. just remember to ask a trainer or expereinced horse person to go with you. way to many get a horse that is not suitable for them just becuase the horse came to smell them first. dont make that mistake.
you want a horse that is reliable and will make you have fun while keeping you safe. i hope you find the right horse but dont be naive that a horse is just a pet because they are not! horses are family for most of us but like children they need discipline and a schedule to stay on the right track or else they are unmanageable.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ArabCurious said:


> I personally just could not sell a horse that I was bonded to even if it meant forgoing a sport that I loved.


Never say never. What if you don't have money to pay for, say, horse (lost a job, got bad medical problem, etc.)? What if you have to re-locate somewhere you can't keep/afford one? Life is unpredictable, unfortunately. 

As for getting a foal, it may or may not work out for you. _Even _with the trainer. Of course the final decision will be always up to you (not some strangers off the internet), but researching and getting advices from those with experience are how we all learn, so I'd consider all pros and cons seriously before jumping into the water (getting a foal).


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

ArabCurious - I say this in the most respectful way I can, as I did pass reading comprehension in school, in fact majored in the English language. PLEASE go lease a fully grown horse for a few years and gain some horsemanship. Experience is the only way you will learn enough to eventually do what it is you want to do. Then, please find yourself a very competent trainer who is willing to work alongside you. As much as you want a horse to be a pet, it just cannot be.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Any forum you go to will give you the same answers as many of the same people are on the others. You are not thinkinh logically and just wanted people to tell you to go ahead and tell you it was a good idea. Well it isn't and now you are upset. We are all horse lovers so your posts like that are extremely rude and hypocritical as you would actually be puttinh a young horse in a bad situation to fail by buying it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

ArabCurious said:


> Not trying to be rude, but I believe I stated already that I have quite awhile before I'm getting my first horse. I'm loosely planning on it being within this next year though. Also, I'm not dead set on getting a foal just because I want a baby horse that some tween; I want a horse that I can bond with.


A year is NOT 'quite awhile.'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ArabCurious said:


> I need to find a horse lovers forum if it exists.


I'm truly appalled!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

AC,
Being a horse lover means that you also have to consider what's best for the horse. Sometimes a horse would be happier in a different discipline or with a different job. If you're an eventer but your horse is unhappy eventing, should you give up what you love? Force him through it? Maybe the horse likes gaming but you don't. Solution? Sell the horse to a gamer, buy an eventer. Not everyone can afford to keep a pasture pet and have a horse for each discipline or to give up riding and care for a horse they don't get along with. You said it yourself - horses have their own personalities. Doesn't mean a given horse will bond with you and be able to do what you want. Same for foals 

What if you had a do who would be happier outside but you don't have an outside yard. Do you move? What if you can't afford it? Do you tell the dog "too bad so sad"? Or do you find a home that's better suited for the dog? Does it mean you don't love your dog if you're unwilling or unable to move to give it a back yard?

Why is it that you think you can only bond with a foal anyway?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustEvent (May 22, 2012)

With Grace said:


> ArabCurious -PLEASE go lease a fully grown horse for a few years and gain some horsemanship. Experience is the only way you will learn enough to eventually do what it is you want to do. Then, please find yourself a very competent trainer who is willing to work alongside you. As much as you want a horse to be a pet, it just cannot be.


I agree with this 100%!!! 

I also do not like how you say people who sell their horses are not true horse lovers. I have loved horses my whole life, but I can not justify spending hundreds of dollars a month on a horse who doesn't fit me. It's NOT a dog. I have a cairn terrier who I have intentions of doing earth dog trials with, if she fails at it, so be it. She cost me maybe a 50 bucks a month so it's not going to break me to keep a dog who doesn't do her intended job. I also own a thoroughbred mare who is my event horse. She easily cost me 400 bucks or more a month, if she doesn't fit my needs, then I can't justify keeping her when someone else would love her for what she does. 

Don't say people here don't love their horses because most here only have the best intentions for them.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Rescue horses are not always the best bet for a novice horse person either.. A horse with a bunch of baggage or issues is little better than a foal.. Only you'd be the second (third, fourth, fifth, as the case may be) person to fail it, not the first, if anything did go wrong.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

A horse is not a baby and from reading your original post and the following ones, it sounds like you want to raise a baby, give it dancing lessons, piano and voice lessons and watch it at its recitals. That is not the same as raising a foal. Not only do I hope you're done with this thread, I do hope for the horse's and foal's sakes, you're done with that too. 

JEEEESH!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Hi, 
Wow, this is a bit of hornets nest! For what its worth, I have grown up raising baby standardbreds and sending them to the track to race ( I know its horrible the devil has a nice warm spot near the fire for me, my family and our ilk). My first two horses were arabians. One was a wonderful mare. I got her when she was in her late teens or twenties. You could not ask for a better more bomb proof mare. My second arabian hurt me and my family more times then I can count. 

My good mare is a horse we foaled out and I halter broke. She went to the track and failed and then went to two different trainers. End of a long story is that she is a great mare. That being said having done that and with two project standardbreds to work with I would NEVER get a foal. Horses live a long time. The bond I have with my mare is deep but the fact that I trained her as a young horse does not deepen that bond. You have adopted rescue dogs right? Do you feel like they love or respect you more because you got them as adults? 

Horses are complex and I agree with many of the points that are made on this thread. You can learn a lot from research and you learn even more from experience. Horses all about nuance. That being said its your life and you get to do what you want with your life. I wish you luck with your future horse. I would say that before you get a baby remember that if you end up with a horse that can't be handled it will it will have no second thought about hurting you and it will end up at slaughter. The number of people lining up to work on everyone else's project and help a horse unpack all its baggage is really small. There are some great horses that go to slaughter each day.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I have sat back, watching this thread. And I'm truely ****ED that you would say that we are not true horse lovers just because we sell a horse because he isn't what we need. You can say 'I didn't mean to offend you' all you want but I'm still deeply offended. It's like me saying 'You are a horrible person, and everything you love is fake, but no offense ' it's still upsetting is it not? 

If someone buys a horse for their child, under the impression that it's a kid-safe 'bombproof' horse only to realize a month or two later it's not, what do you do? Say they can only afford one horse, but they have a bond with the horse that isn't suited to their needs do they keep it? Either, 1) they keep the horse in a pasture doing nothing, with a kid who can't do what they love due to an unfit horse.. 2) they let the kid ride the unfit horse risking a severely hurt or worse child and a ruined horse 3) sell the horse to someone who has the EXPERIENCE to work with a horse like that. 

This probably seems like I'm rambling, on a cell phone.

Anyway, you do not need a young horse period. Or else you'll end up hurt, and the horse will end up ruined and God forbid you be forced to get ris of the horse, who is too dangerous and would most likely end up in a kill buyers truck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I've read the thread and I'm almost speechless. Almost.

A person with ABSOLUTELY no experience with horses comes on this forum and asks for information and then proceeeds to tell forum members that they are wrong and they aren't horse lovers.

EVERY. SINGLE. post. this person has made screams that she knows absolutely nothing about horses. People have tried, in good faith, to answer her questions and give her good advice. She has absolutely NO intention of listening to anything that contradicts her pre-conceived beliefs.

I believe the term I'm looking for is "casting pearls before swine." Attempting to reason with the OP is just about the same thing.

The OP doesn't need ANY kind of horse because she is not going to listen to anyone about anything. I pity any horse she gets.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Does it make me a bad person to hope this lady never gets a horse?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just wanted to say that it is absolutely possible to bond with an adult horse. 

I have owned four horses and none of them were babies when I got them. My first horse, Bandit (Welsh Pony), was approximately eight when I got him, and I was 11. He used to play "tag" and "king of the mountain" with me in the pasture. He would whinny with joy when he saw me coming (even without the grain bucket) and I would pour out my joys and sorrows to him. Many a night were spent crying into his mane.

My second horse, Cody, (AQHA) came to me at the age of four. He was the youngest when he came to me, and I would say he's the most aloof. He still has bonded with me and loves me... he just doesn't like to show it. Age isn't everything!

Royale (Arab) came to me at the age of 17 and that horse adores me. It can be months between visits (he lives at my parents house now) and he still comes running when he sees me.

Mirage (Arab) was 15 when I got him, and I only owned him for a couple of years before he passed away. He had everything he could possibly want in his pasture: horsey friends, all the grass he could eat, etc. Still, the joy I could see in his behavior when I appeared was unmistakable. He would "hug" me by wrapping his head around me. 

THIS is the bond you can have with an adult horse:


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

Good lord OP. I don't know why I'm stepping in here, but you have raised some major hackles.

Go volunteer at a horse rescue or similar establishment before you even consider horse ownership. They'll set you straight.

I don't think there's a single person here who doesn't love horses. Your concept of "horse lover" is typical of someone who has no experience with horses beyond patting one at a petting zoo and watching too many romanticized horse movies.

Here's how this kind of approach has gone from what I've seen. You get your foal - even better, you get an orphan because perfect! He has nobody else in the world and will bond to you forever, as you spend many hours and nights with him bottle feeding him so he can grow big and strong! You two get along great except when he accidentally steps on your foot or nicks your leg once in a while but he's just a baby, and he's just playing, so you let him have his fun. You get him trained to lead - maybe you get some help for that part, and he steadily gets bigger. You love how excited he gets when you show up, and how he starts nudging you for treats just like you've read in the books, he even tickles you with his lips. When he snatches a treat too quickly you scold him, and he backs off just fine.

Time goes by and he's grown quickly, and has a bit of a teenage attitude. He's gotten very strong and sometimes rushes through gates - excited to go play with his friends. He just bumps you a bit so you don't mind, you know he'd never really hurt you. He's still pushy for treats but you've started training him tricks to make him earn them. You were a little surprised when you felt teeth on you instead of his lips that one time, but you gave him a firm "NO" and made him wait before giving him his treat, and he hasn't offered to do it since.

By this point let's say he's 3 years old, and you're amazed at this gorgeous animal you've raised. He loves going to the pasture to play with his friends, just as much as he loves going back to the stable to eat. He can be a bit difficult to get from point A to point B, but you know he's just excited. He's reared up on you a couple of times while leading, which you've since taught him to do on cue. You're frustrated with the people around you, they keep telling you he's rude and disrespectful, some have even suggested giving him heck for rushing through gates or putting his lips near you. You think they don't know what they're talking about, you know he's not as good with other people as he is with you but you don't want to ruin him by punishing him when he means no harm.

You've thought about getting him trained to ride but you can't for the life of you find a trainer you like - they are all way too hard on him, and keep telling you that your horse is spoiled and needs to be put in his place before they even think about getting on him. You've trained him to lead, tie (even though he's naughty and knows how to untie himself!), and load on and off a trailer, plus a whole slew of tricks, so you've decided to try to train him to ride yourself. If he doesn't want to be ridden, that's just fine.

One day something happens - either you feel those teeth again, hard, and it hurts and leaves a big bruise - his first bite. Or maybe he rushes through a gate or into a stall too fast and you get caught on a post or dragged. One way or another, his innocent behaviour hurts you, and naturally you start to feel a little bit of anxiety about it happening again. Suddenly the pushing around and fussing for treats isn't so cute anymore - you allow it, you know he didn't mean to hurt you, but you worry about when it might cross that threshold again. It happens again quite quickly, and he doesn't seem very sorry about it either. You put him back out in the pasture with no treats, and you start researching a humane way to deal with the behaviour and get your sweet horse back.

Armed with a whole bunch of cruelty-free ways to set him straight without harming your bond, you set out to deal with your horse. As you two walk along he flings his head around to nose for treats, and you subtly tug the lead with a firm "NO" to show you mean business. He tries again, and again you drive him back, this time with a sharp shake of the lead. He comes at you again with ears flat back and teeth bared, and if you're lucky you'll dodge him before you get another bite on you.

Who knows what happens then. Maybe you rush him to his pasture while he continues to nip and swing at you, maybe the worst happens and he does serious damage to you, maybe you bribe him with treats just to get him to the pasture or maybe a stable hand comes in, grabs the lead from you before you get kicked and proceeds to - as you put it - beat your poor horse senseless. From that point forward the farm hand is able to handle your horse without a problem, but you know it's out of fear and warn them never to touch your horse again.

Voila, you now have a spoiled, unruly 1 ton animal that you are now very afraid of, cannot ride, and can barely get near. Sometimes he's as sweet as can be, other times he just snaps without warning.

Does that spell it out for you? That's how your inexperience and insistence on raising a baby can create a ruined horse. We get our hackles up because we've had to deal with the results of inexperienced owners who got in too deep. You think you know everything - this means that you will not freely let a trainer work with your horse if you don't approve of their methods. If you have an endless flow of funds coming in, maybe you can enjoy your vicious pasture ornament, otherwise, there may come a time where you lose your job or otherwise can no longer afford the upkeep. This is how these beloved animals end up with us "horse haters" who are stuck with giving this poor animal a last chance at a good life or a quick end.

This is a forum of horse lovers. When we sell a horse, it isn't like it is in black beauty - the reasons are in the horse's best interest, whether it's to reach his competitive potential, find a more easygoing home where a little girl can love him the rest of his days, or a more experienced home that can teach him proper manners. Often we've bonded with the horse and it breaks our hearts to see them go. A large majority of us will not dump a horse that is injured or too old to be of any "use", especially in this economy they will live out their lives with their loved ones until the time comes to meet a merciful end. These animals are big, and bloody expensive, and the concept of keeping them "no matter what" like a dog or cat often just isn't realistic. We're looking at a very bad year for hay, and many horses will need to be rehomed or face starvation - we're at the mercy of the hay crop, and this distinguishes the horse from your household pets.

It takes years of working with horses to be able to distinguish between fearful and aggressive behaviour, to deal with each accordingly and effectively, and to be able to predict behaviour before it escalates and "nip it in the bud". It is not something you can just jump into.

Everyone here loves their horses, and you have GREATLY OFFENDED all of us by suggesting otherwise. With respect, you have zero clue what you are talking about, and if you refuse to sit and open your mind to those experienced like a novice should, then maybe it is best that you go find this group of "horse lovers" you've come to expect in your mind.

If you're going to watch anything, watch Buck and pay close attention to the palomino stallion. This is what we're trying to help you avoid. Again, go volunteer at a rescue or something, and you'll see just how quickly you can bond with an older, well trained horse that will suit your needs.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Let me tell you my story:

I've trained young horses - not foals, but horses that are 2-3 years old. I trained them for trail riding. I only had about 4 years of experience when I bought my 2.5 year old filly, and if I didn't have a wealth of knowledge, and a wonderful farm manager to help me out I surely would have ruined her. I did probably 85% of the training, but there was one problem that would have killed me had I not had the experieced trainer to help me. 

You see, Saffron, my filly, was EXTREMELY disrespectful of person boundaries. She was never mean, but her previous owner loved her to the point of never telling her "no". I got her out of the nasty habit of crowding me most of the time, but when she got scared of the llamas one day she **** near killed me when she went to plow over top of me. I had her do it only twice (which was one time too many) before I got my B.O. to have a word with her about personal space. She never crowded me again.

I knew when I needed help. I knew when it was going badly and where I should draw the line. If you teach a young horse right the first time they will be amazing the rest of their lives... but if you miss ANY key steps you can accidentally ruin them. 

~~~~~

If you REALLY want a baby, I would recommend boarding it somewhere with easy access to a knowledgeable trainer. Someone who will tell you what is happening in the moment and not tell you what you want to hear. If you can, ride and go handle horses that trainer has trained so you know what kind of trainer you have.

My trainer worked at a dude ranch and trained pretty much all 25 of the horses for riding. So I knew he knew his stuff. Even if I didn't always agree 100% with his methods. 
~~~~

I'd also recommend taking some lessons before making the plunge so that you can refine your reflexes - cuz those babies need very quick reaction times when things go wrong. i.e. You need to know how to discipline a rear the moment it happens, not after. Else you may end up with a horse that is a chronic rearer.
~~~~

Good luck with your horse endeavor


----------



## sweetleaf (Aug 8, 2012)

Hmmm i might be new to this forum, but i had to join and reply to this thread. I grew up on a farm with horses mainly tbs... i gave up riding when i was at boarding shool and havent been on a horse since.... i recently bought a 100% pure egyptian arbian ex brood mare 5yrs old. shes beautiful horse and very intelligent and cheeky. but im also very very very rusty. ive sent her off to a tainers as she hasnt been ridden since befoer her last foal. 
Luckily enough me and my girl have bonded straight away and i have enough horse knowledge ( my family has rce horses) to pick one by myself but i have never had the sole responsibility of a horse before. 
The people that are training my horse are amazing and my girl is showing great potential as a dressge horse even though i neer plan on showing or competing. they are also amazed at how placid she is. My beautiful girl is also very very aware that i am rusty an compensates for it. 
The people who are training her are very very surprised at her cautious and aware nature of me as both of them work with arbians on a daily basis and have never seen anything like it with any of the arabian they have dealt with before. i am extremely lucky that i have found such a calm intelligent an regal girl who i hav e bonded with, but she is still a lot of hard work.....
im just saying from a re noobie myself be very very careful...and there is no way in hell i would ever attempt breeding horses and ive seen my dad and uncles do it for many years.... not a chance in hell


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl::rofl:

I guess all Americans, Canadians, Brits, and whatever other natianality has replied here all have comprehension fail, but it is nothing to do with the way you are putting yourself across.

Simply priceless, 

Can we keep this one and play with it, please, pretty please


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

And yet you yourself are American! :lol: Wow, for the record I am Canadian and there are members from all over the world here - many from Australia and the UK!

Good riddance.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL at GH!!!!! Just a big group of illiterate horse hating people here 

I didn't even bother with a reply to AC, I don't feel like being insulted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

All that honestly comes to mind is, you are just ignorant. I have seen 12 year olds make more responsible decisions than you have. 

Please, return with pictures of your rainbow farting 'purteh blk baby poneh' when you are stuck in hospital bed because he wanted to play and you didn't have the sense to teach him right from wrong. 

I'm a respectful person, but not if you are going to act the way you are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

You people crack me up! I love this forum 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Not only can you bond with adult horses, you can even bond with school horses if you ride them often enough. I've done it.

I have some questions for you ArabCurious: 

Do you think it would be a good idea to buy a car before you get your driver's license and learn to drive all by yourself, without any help? 

Do you think it would be a good idea to buy a house before you have a job to pay the mortgage? 

Do you think it would be a good idea for someone to take the bar exam before they go to law school?

If not, then why do you think you can train a foal without any experience?


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

So I'm sitting here telling my husband about this thread... and he says "HA! She wants to imprint with a foal with no experience?!! Tell her to go for it! The imprint of that horse's hoof on the side of her head may wake her up a bit!

yes..a bit snarky.. but I'm seriously LOLing...


----------



## JustEvent (May 22, 2012)

I love how people who have more experience on the subject are giving you advice and you are insulting their intelligence.

Clearly, you don't take advice well if it isn't advice that you want. Not everyone can live in la la land and own a horse as a "pet". Horses are livestock. You can't keep them in your backyard and buy their food at the local grocery store. They cost more in upkeep than most "pets". 

You can continue to live in la la land on your own. The rest of us who actually care for the well being of horses will sit back and wait for your horse to join the many that are nut cases. When you and your boyfriend don't know how to correct it's behavior, you'll end up sending him away because he'll hurt you. 

Have fun.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

ArabCurious said:


> I need to find a horse lovers forum if it exists.
> 
> completely false due to their own miscomprehensions.


Talk about miscomprehending. Everyone who has responded to your original post is a horse lover. 

Might want to take a look at your own miscomprehensions.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Moderators note:

Hi everyone! This thread was closed as what was needed to be said, was said. As we all know, the Horse Forum is here for lively discussions about all things horse related (and even not horse related) and we welcome opinions from all levels of horsemen and women, from the newbie to the expert. Not everyone has to agree and that is what makes this forum educational and fun, as long as we remember to keep things polite and constructive.


----------

